# creepy children voices



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Right here they have some pretty good ones http://www.frightprops.com/sound-audio/audio-cds.html


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i have had talking in my house upstairs that i wish was a recording, scared the heck out of me, my house was built in 1925 and sometimes you can hear people talking if you are home alone up stairs :O ha. but it would be so awsome to have that so when my friends come over they can hear that, they all know about the voices in my house ha would make for a good scare


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

Gore Galore has some awesome CD's and I believe one of them has childrens voices


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

You might like this. The first part is called Nursery Rhyme. I have it on my ipod and I can send it to you if you want. (The sound only, not any video) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvELtlOJSjA&feature=related


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

dont feel bad i am too a computer retarded. :}


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Try to find the children of the corn movie soundtracks! Those were always creepy to me! Maybe someone here has the files for ya.. The best of luck to you!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

An Old thread resurrected......How about these,creepy enough to play in an attic & creep out your friends !! 
Think i have a few other creepy children ones.
http://www.4shared.com/audio/XZC9tQ4I/spectralsounds.html
http://www.4shared.com/audio/0ks5PRx4/20-Dead_kids-Haunted_voices.html


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here ya go,it's an evil small world-http://www.4shared.com/audio/Q5ZPfWt_/04-Evilsmallworld.html
& how about twisted Oompaloompas- http://www.4shared.com/audio/z7qfvRAZ/05-Twistedoompaloompas.html


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow they sound creepy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Great thread. Thinking of an evil nursery theme this year, these are fantastic.


----------

